# Crossley Hospital East, Frodsham



## Jondoe_264 (Apr 17, 2008)

I haven't set foot in a derelict hospital for quite sometime, these pics are from February 2006. I'm ditching a load of old images to free up some space so thought I'd at least stick a few up for those who may not have seen the places, in this case Crossley East. I'm not especially interested in the place, it was a convenient stop gap on my way home from a visit up north.

Snippet of background info taken from http://www.crossleysanatorium.co.uk:

_Opened in March 1905, Crossley Hospital East began life as a tuberculosis sanatorium and remained so for the first half of the twentieth century. From the 1960s onwards Crossley Hospital East would operate as a care home for the elderly, and also spend a brief period as a psychiatric hospital in the 1980s. Crossley Hospital East lived out it's final years as a boarding school. The hospital doors were closed for the final time in 1991._

A small selection of over sharpened 2006 pics.






Nurses block corridor





Nurses block main stairs





Rec Hall arches





Main building corridor





Main building loft space

JD


----------

